# Rearranging furniture or ideas for living room.



## jglauser (Jan 31, 2016)

We just moved into a house and I feel our living room looks odd. It's a larger space and all we have are a couple couches and a tv stand. The TV stand will be gone as I am currently building a new long one (will stain it dark brown). Just looking for some ideas on the layout of furniture.

We do like to have people over and play games and what not. In the far future, we would like to get a piano and it would most likely have to fit in this living room too. Any advice for which way the couches should face or on what walls?

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## lchechar (Jan 20, 2016)

I would position the sofa and love seat directly across from each other so it's easy to see both the fireplace and the television--kind of like you have it now, although bring them closer together and place their front legs on the area rug. Pulling the furniture away from the walls and into the room gives the room a more relaxed feel. If you can, purchase a square coffee table (IKEA has good, inexpensive options) to anchor the seating group. I think that's all you'll need for the time being!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The area rug seems to be turned the wrong way. Just my opinion. Say it is vertical in the photo. Try turning it horizontally. People can converse with the couches closer together.


----------



## jglauser (Jan 31, 2016)

Those are all great ideas. Thank you oh so much.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

The living room looks odd because the old sofa with dark color. Putting bright sofa cover on old sofa will be better.Also the desk looks a little messy,clear up these stuff and pack it on the shelf ,just like this link and save more space to place the computer on the desk.One more point is choose a stylish tea table and place it in the center of the room.


----------

